# Windows 10 available on July 29



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

> Microsoft Corp said on Monday its new Windows 10 operating system will be available worldwide on July 29, as a free upgrade for users of the most recent versions of Windows.
> The world's largest software company had earlier said Windows 10 would be released this "summer".


http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...lable-on-july-29/ar-BBktlbz?ocid=ansnewsreu11


----------

